# dollar point



## rodholder (Apr 24, 2012)

What is the bottom like at dollar point. We want to wade there. Is there a drop off or a gut?


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Bump....I'd like to know too.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

The bottom at Dollar Point has some mud and lots of oyster shells. I used to wade there in the 90's during winter flounder season and I recall the water being about waist to chest deep in the zone about 20-30 yds from shore. Once it got to chest deep, I stopped advancing forward. Although bottoms change over time, I never experienced any sudden drops or guts back then.


----------



## Doppler (Dec 2, 2016)

I see people out there all the time when I drive by. It seems to be mostly mixed shell on my sonar - careful there is lots of rock and rip rap. There seems to be a gut about 100yds out - be careful again tanker sales can roll up hard there


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

it is mixed mud and sand. plenty hard to wade and yes there are random scattered rocks and rip rap you will come across on the bottom.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*good bottom*

Once you get thru the entry/rocks/rip-rap and get into the water you should be good. Getting into the water is the challenge there. After you get a few feet away form the rocks you are good. Hard bottom, fishing has been spotty there in recent years. key in on bait and slicks if the are present.


----------

